# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Что такое справедливость?

## Irina

*Что такое справедливость? Где искать и как найти?*

----------


## Irina

Для себя так и не определилась до сих пор как и где её искать. Ну а сама справедливость для меня это когда на преступление или несправедливость даётся адекватный ответ.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

«3	Уповай на Господа и делай добро; живи на земле и храни истину.
	4	Утешайся Господом, и Он исполнит желания сердца твоего.
	5	Предай Господу путь твой и уповай на Него, и Он совершит,
	6	и выведет, как свет, правду твою и справедливость твою, как полдень.
	7	 Покорись Господу и надейся на Него. Не ревнуй успевающему в пути своем, человеку лукавствующему.
	8	Перестань гневаться и оставь ярость; не ревнуй до того, чтобы делать зло,
	9	ибо делающие зло истребятся, уповающие же на Господа наследуют землю.» Пс.36:6

----------


## Vanya

> ибо делающие зло истребятся


это как же они истребятся, мм?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> это как же они истребятся, мм?


Зло пожирает самоё себя.

----------


## Banderlogen

Не успеет, потому что его покромсают ангелы.

----------


## Asteriks

Книжку читаю, написанную католическим священником. Там сказано, что человек создан для того, чтобы совершенствоваться через страдания и что зло должно быть наказано, чтобы восторжествовала справедливость. Так как предыдущие ответы так или иначе связаны с религией, высказываю его мнение - мнение религиозного человека: справедливость - жизнь по законам божьим, а человек должен соблюдать эти законы, утверждая справедливость. Вот тут, как раз ПОДСТАВЬ ЩЁКУ не подходит, тут - добейся справедливости, потому что ты инструмент в руках господних и, добиваясь справедливости, ты творишь его волю.
Мнение не моё, а соображения, исходящие из прочитанного. А может и моё?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Там сказано, что человек создан для того, чтобы совершенствоваться через  страдания...


 Я, на пример, не согласен, что страдание есть в  замысле Творца о человеке. Скорее это следствие его ухода от Бога. Так же, как и физическая  боль указывает нам на неблагополучие в организме, так и присутствие в жизни страданий говорит о том, что в ней пора что-то менять.
Относительно справедливости замечу, что она очень тесно связана с понятиями суда и воздаяния. Справедливый же и беспристрастный судья - только Бог. По этому Он говорит нам :*"1 Не судите, да не судимы будете,
	2 ибо каким судом судите, [таким] будете судимы; и какою мерою мерите, [такою] и вам будут мерить.
	3 И что ты смотришь на сучок в глазе брата твоего, а бревна в твоем глазе не чувствуешь?
	4 Или как скажешь брату твоему: 'дай, я выну сучок из глаза твоего', а вот, в твоем глазе бревно?" Мф.7:1-4*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> ... добейся справедливости, потому что ты инструмент в руках господних и, добиваясь справедливости, ты творишь его волю.


А для этого нужно очень хорошо знать Его волю, иначе очень велик соблазн творить *свою* волю и *свою* справедливость...

----------


## Vanya

> а человек должен соблюдать эти законы, утверждая справедливость


я никому ничего не должен




> там сказано, что человек создан для того, чтобы совершенствоваться через страдания


человек совершенствуется, накапливая опыт

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> я никому ничего не должен


Это ты так думаешь, сатана считает несколько иначе...

----------


## Vanya

Уважаемый Zyobra, вы наверное думаете, что я какой-нибудь сатанист доморощенный ))
нет, нет и ещё раз нет. сатана для меня - просто символ (здесь я придерживаюсь А.Ш. ЛаВея)  вымышленный персонаж, как и бог. а картинка у меня в подписи - это всего лишь картинка и ничего более. и ничего я не должен ни сатане, ни богу. если кому и должен так это родителям и дедушке с бабушкой, и тем людям, которые всегда рядом и всегда помогут в трудную минуту. если кто и придёт на помощь, так это не бог и не сатана, а эти самые люди. было бы скорее справедливо верить в них.
*если* я когда-нибудь и приду к какой-нибудь вере, то это скорее уж будет язычество, вера предков. она-то мне ближе, чем еврейское христианство. и ещё: веру, которую навязывают огнём - плохая вера (я о киевской руси)
язычество в религиозном понимании — поклонение творению (созданию), а не Творцу (Создателю) т.е. почитание или поклонение кому-либо или чему-либо, кроме единого бога, т.к. всё было им создано. но ведь поклонение (а это бесспорно поклонение!) всяким иконам и мощам и есть идолопоклонничество, за которое христиане так упрекают язычников.

и кстати, по поводу всех этих групп (раз уж коснулись сатаны), якобы воспевающих сатану... это не более чем способ привлечь больше поклонников, распродать больше альбомов и т.д. и т.п. норвегов в счёт не берём, т.к. те вообще шизанутые  хотя, в чём-то, в некоторых моментах я их и поддерживаю

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Уважаемый Zyobra, вы наверное думаете, что я какой-нибудь сатанист доморощенный ))


Да ничего мы такого не думаем , просто реальность такова, что те , кто отвергает Иисуса по праву принадлежат сатане.И это справедливо, так как 
это их *собственный* выбор. А то, что мы с тобой думаем или не думаем на этот счёт, извини, на положение вещей ни как не влияет

----------


## BiZ111

Один человек пишет сообщения в одном месте, другой крадёт в другое  Где справедливость и как её найти?

----------


## Irina

> Один человек пишет сообщения в одном месте, другой крадёт в другое Где справедливость и как её найти?


Боюсь, в данном случае никак, если не зарегил авторские права

----------


## Banderlogen

> кто отвергает Иисуса по праву принадлежат сатане. И это справедливо


А тот, кто голодный - никогда не ел?
Не белый цвет - черный?
А, ну да, по праву. По какому такому праву?




> А то, что мы с тобой думаем или не думаем на этот счёт, извини, на положение вещей ни как не влияет


Сразу в гроб тогда, да и все...

----------


## Marusja

справедливости и правды в этом мире нет, следовательно они где-то в другом...надо оправляться на поиски...

----------


## Akasey

боюсь Маруся это будет долгий и утомительный поиск...

----------


## Asteriks

> А тот, кто голодный - никогда не ел?
> Не белый цвет - черный?
> А, ну да, по праву. По какому такому праву?
> 
> Сразу в гроб тогда, да и все...


Не согласна с Зёброй. Кроме веры в Иисуса есть ещё понятие ЖИТЬ ПО СОВЕСТИ.

----------


## SDS

Вот у Ожегова почитал: cправедливый - действующий беспристрастно, в _соответствии с истиной_ , даже Ожегов тень на плетень наводит, потому как не знает как и все остальные где она - та истина . Да и что такое истина, кто её и когда, и где установил? Правда был один - Джордано Бруно,
ну и чем его человечество за ту истину вознаградило. 
Ну и где она - эта справедливость? Коль созданы неравными  так какая это справедливость? А сам Создатель - он за справедливость или как?
Или погулять пошел а вы тут сами... а я потом подойду, проверю.
Все эти понятия -правда, совесть, справедливость чистой воды схоластика к реальной жизни отношения не имеющая.
Казанскими сиротами придуманная.
За всю свою историю человеки даже регламентирующих параметров не выработали. Одно словоблудство, я -прав ,а ты - не прав.
А может оба не правы? А может оба правы? О, мля, римское право.

Моё мнение.

----------


## Asteriks

Справедливость субъективна, как субъективно добро и зло. Почему говорят, что добро наказуемо? Потому что для одного оно добро, а другому кость в горле. Что для одного справедливость, для другого пустой звук, он по головам пройдёт, по трупам, если надо, чтобы добиться своего, своей "справедливости". Но если человечество существует 35 тысяч лет, неужели не выработаны самой жизнью некие идеалы этой справедливости? И неужели умные философы нигде не изложили принципы добра и зла, справедливости и несправедливости? Живи по совести - вот и вся справедливость. Другой вопрос, что один человек рождается с этой совестью, а другой понятие не имеет о её существовании. И требуй жить по совести от других (нереально? у самой вызвало улыбку).

----------


## Vanya

Zyobra, а если я и сатану не признаю? ...то это не важно получается, да? главное, что он "в меня верит"?




> А то, что мы с тобой думаем или не думаем на этот счёт, извини, на положение вещей ни как не влияет


т.е. я ничего не решаю? если не с богом, то с сатаной. сам по себе я быть не могу. значит я раб. весело

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, ты страничку отверни я тебе там 10 минут назад ответ написал даже твоих слов не читая, потому как не было возможности.

----------


## Asteriks

> За всю свою историю человеки даже регламентирующих параметров не выработали. Одно словоблудство, я -прав ,а ты - не прав.
> А может оба не правы? А может оба правы? О, ***, римское право.


Боюсь, что выработали, да я, невежда, не удосужилась найти, что там они написали, и прочитать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Справедливость субъективна, как субъективно добро и зло.


Существует объективный критерий справедливости, так-же, как и добра и зла - это соответствие заповеди и воле Бога. Не Его ли голос, звучащий порой в душе каждого человека, мы называем совестью?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> т.е. я ничего не решаю? если не с богом, то с сатаной. сам по себе я быть не могу. значит я раб. весело


 Сам по себе... Прости, мне это напоминает возмущение рыбы, которая желает быть "независимой" от пруда, в котором живёт...

----------


## Vanya

1.никакого возмущения
2.я и так независим и свободен от этого рабства иллюзий 

в этом пруде есть лишь один вид рыб - люди. естественно от них, ото всех, независеть нельзя
сам по себе - это значит не быть во власти каких-то "высших сил", будь то хоть бог, хоть чёрт

----------


## Irina

*притча Леонардо да Винчи "Справедливость"*

   Нет на свете справедливости!- жалобно пропищала мышь, чудом вырвавшись из когтей ласки.
   - Доколе же неправду терпеть!- возмущенно крикнула ласка, едва успев спрятаться в узкое дупло от кошки.
   - Житья нет от произвола!- промяукала кошка, прыгнув на высокий забор и с опаской поглядывая на брешущего внизу дворового пса.
   - Успокойтесь, друзья!- сказала мудрая сова, сидевшая в клетке на крестьянском дворе.- В ваших сетованиях на жизнь есть доля истины. Но разве справедливость принадлежит по праву кому-то одному из вас?
   При этих словах мышь выглянула из норы, ласка высунула носик из дупла, кошка поудобнее устроилась на заборе, а пес присел на задние лапы.
   - Справедливость,- продолжала сова,- это высший закон природы, по которому между всеми живущими на земле устанавливается разумное согласие. По этому мудрому закону живут все звери, птицы, рыбы и даже насекомые. Посмотрите, как дружно живет и трудится пчелиный рой.
   Сова действительно была права. Кому хоть раз приводилось видеть улей, тот знает, что там безраздельно властвует пчелиная матка, распоряжаясь всем и всеми с величайшим умом и справедливо распределяя обязанности между членами многочисленной пчелиной семьи. У одних пчел основная забота - сбор нектара с цветов, у других - работа в сотах; одни охраняют улей, отгоняя назойливых ос и шмелей, другие заботятся о поддержании чистоты. Есть пчелы, коим надлежит ухаживать за маткой, не отходя от нее ни на шаг. Когда повелительница состарится, самые сильные пчелы бережно носят ее на себе, а наиболее опытные и знающие врачуют всякими снадобьями. И если хоть одна пчела нарушит свой долг, ее ждет неминуемая кара.
   В природе все мудро и продумано, всяк должен заниматься своим делом, и в этой мудрости - высшая справедливость жизни.

----------


## SDS

*ZYOBRA-70*, и что ж это за ОБЪЕКТИВНЫЙ КРИТЕРИЙ если не у каждого он есть?и где ж тут объективность? опять словоблудство...

----------


## Asteriks

Вспомнился суд присяжных. Может, справедливость - это поступить так, как считает правильным большинство?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Не Его ли голос, звучащий порой в душе каждого человека, мы называем совестью?


У меня в голове не звучитат голоса... Музыка была, считается?

А если серьезно, то совесть интересная штука. И есть некоторые психопатии, симптомом которых является ее отсутствие.  

В энциклопедии вчера смотрел: две вещи понимают под справедливостью - соответствие определенному закону
- соответствие совокупности ценностей (мораль и все такое)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Вспомнился суд присяжных. Может, справедливость - это поступить так, как считает правильным большинство?


Ну это вряд ли...

----------


## Irina

> В энциклопедии вчера смотрел: две вещи понимают под справедливостью - соответствие определенному закону
> - соответствие совокупности ценностей


А я ради интереса посмотрела в словаре Ожегова: Справедливость - это беспристрастность, действия в соответствии с истиной. Ну а поскольку истина у каждого своя, то и найти справедливость видимо невозможно.

----------

